# JBTest Prep. How is it?



## TNelson081 (Oct 16, 2012)

New to the site so not sure if its been talked about too much or not. Its called JBTest Prep: EMT-Basic Success. Its a 43$ program, it wouldn't let me post a link.I heard this was a good tool but looking for other options. Im going for my EMT-B written test, in MA. Any other programs that helped you out please share. Thanks.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 16, 2012)

A quick search reveals that it has been talked about frequently here, including a thread that was at the top of this forum when you started this one (http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=32252)


----------



## TNelson081 (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay thank  you. Didn't have much time too check it.


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've just started using it since my first failure of the NREMT B test, from what I've heard it's very similar to the test and in my experience so far it's quite thorough with great explanation on why something is right/wrong etc. I would definitely reccomend it.


----------



## Coe45 (Oct 18, 2012)

HCCF8 <---- coupon for jB. I used jb after failing my first attempt at the nremt. All I can say is it really helped me. I passed my second go around.


----------



## 18G (Oct 18, 2012)

Used it for Paramedic and passed on my first try. The questions are very close to what you will find on NREMT exams. And JBtest Prep gives you an explanation as well so you know why the answer is right. 

It is a really good study and learning tool. Highly recommend!


----------



## sleepless near seattle (Oct 19, 2012)

18G said:


> Used it for Paramedic and passed on my first try. The questions are very close to what you will find on NREMT exams. And JBtest Prep gives you an explanation as well so you know why the answer is right.
> 
> It is a really good study and learning tool. Highly recommend!



Used JB for NREMT-P and passed first attempt in 80 questions.  You obviously have to do your own homework to be truly prepared, but nonetheless I agree w/18G.  I really appreciated the fact that whether you got an answer right or wrong, you learned more about it through the provided explanations.  If I made an educated guess and got it right, most other sites just grant you credit for the right answer and move on while JB gives the full explanation so even a "lucky guess" gives you opportunity to learn.


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely go for JBTest Prep over any other test prep programs, My second time around I breezed through the test. Ended around 82 Questions and passed.


----------



## Glider (Oct 30, 2012)

Coe45 said:


> HCCF8 <---- coupon for jB. I used jb after failing my first attempt at the nremt. All I can say is it really helped me. I passed my second go around.




Thank you for the coupon code ^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 30, 2012)

Coe45 said:


> HCCF8 <---- coupon for jB. I used jb after failing my first attempt at the nremt. All I can say is it really helped me. I passed my second go around.



Thanks for the code saved me 15 bucks  from 51 bucks to 36!


----------



## FireHawk918 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am probably signing up for JBL today. I know the stuff but its hard to do written tests. When my instructor does oral tests I ace them. I love EMS and know I would be a great EMT. It is just really discouraging when I can't put it on paper. I hear JBL will help. May I use the coupon as well?


----------



## crazychick (Nov 10, 2012)

our study group purchased it to help with the critical thinking skills and I love it!!!! it explains why the answer is right, and breaks down the wrong ones too!!!! the other study guide I heard all good things about was the Brady EMT Achieve!!!!!


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 10, 2012)

My whole EMT course is based on that site. We do work books off the site for the chapter we went over, then take a test over it that was produced by JB. So far, I like it. If you want to review (I just do the work book, then take the test) it asks you a question, you answer. If it's wrong, it tells why the answer is wrong. 
Occasionally we get a test that's not from Jb, but that's happened maybe twice. They've taught the class a few years this way and out of the students that get to the National Registry stage, they've had very few fail and not one has failed skills.


----------



## Coe45 (Nov 11, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## Nothodad (Nov 11, 2012)

Heck, the questions on jb test paramedic were harder than the national registry when I took it.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Nov 11, 2012)

Iagreed. Jb practice much harder than the registry paramedic


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nothodad said:


> Heck, the questions on jb test paramedic were harder than the national registry when I took it.


That makes me feel really confident for the NR, haha. I haven't gotten lower than an 85% on a JB test, yet. Only 1 left, too


----------



## FireHawk918 (Nov 12, 2012)

Today is the day I buy it. But which one is it? The Navigate test prep?


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 12, 2012)

FireHawk918 said:


> Today is the day I buy it. But which one is it? The Navigate test prep?



That's what I have. It contains workbooks for each chapter of their book and we take our tests through it also. I like it, difficult though.


----------



## FireHawk918 (Nov 12, 2012)

I got the other one. The test prep its awesome.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 12, 2012)

Navigate's the same, just with the aforementioned work books. Good that, that one works for ya though.


----------



## FireHawk918 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah. I chose it because my text is Brady


----------



## Glider (Nov 13, 2012)

I recommend it. I failed the first NREMT-B Cognitive the first try at 120 questions. I passed the second time with ~72, and felt much more comfortable. 

This could be for a variety of variables, but I do give much of the credit to the JB's testing format similarity and explanation of right/wrong answers.


----------



## gw812 (Nov 14, 2012)

Used it for EMT and got it in one. Used it to prep for paramedic too. Taking test tomorrow - hope it helped!


----------



## gw812 (Nov 16, 2012)

JBTestPrep did the trick - there were about 15 questions that were VERY similar and a few were almost verbatim from the prep program. Worth the money.


----------

